

Ask HN: Should I build this web app (available domains)? - Nick5a1

I'm interested in whether people would use a web app that gave available website domain suggestions from real people for a fee. I'd like to gather feedback as to whether this is useful before actually building it.<p>It would work by specifying what your website/business/startup/webapp is in a short description and listing some keywords or domains you like, as well as what domain extensions you will accept. You then receive only available domain suggestions from people.<p>The idea is that coming up with a website name is difficult for many people, primarily because the domain is not available for every good name you think of. For this service you would pay a small fee and receive a list of domains, all of which are available, so you just have to choose which you like the best.<p>Would you use this? What would it be worth to you if you could get 100 or 200 available domain suggestions? Do you have any other feedback?<p>Thanks very much for any input or advice.
======
arn
similar service: <http://www.pickydomains.com/>

